# Tasti speciali e pinguino

## klaimath

Ciao a tutti, tiro fuori un argomento forse un pò trito e ritrito, ma proprio non riesco a tirarne fuori le gambe.

Posseggo un kit cordless mouse+tastiera usb della MS (Wireless Multimedia Desktop 1.0) ed ho provato a configurare i tasti speciali usando Keytouch, Xmodmap, Xkeybind ecc ecc ecc tuttavia non riesco a farli funzionare correttamente.

Premesso che solamente con Keytouch riesco a far andare qualche funzione (mute, volume up, volume down, amarok, posta e browser web) lo stesso Keytouch smette subito di funzionare appena utilizzo un tasto speciale.

Mi spiego meglio:

Supponiamo che prema il tasto mute/unmute la funzione viene svolta correttamente ma da quel momento in poi keytouch appare come "morto"; nel senso che nessun'altra funzione, compreso lo stesso mute/unmute citato come esempio, funziona.

Avviando il demone ho un errore che non riesco a capire da cosa dipende 

```

nabucco init.d # ./keytouch start

 * Running keytouch-init ...

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 148 to scancode 204 (0xcc)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 149 to scancode 228 (0xe4)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 213 to scancode 188 (0xbc)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 113 to scancode 160 (0xa0)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 164 to scancode 162 (0xa2)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 128 to scancode 164 (0xa4)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 115 to scancode 176 (0xb0)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 114 to scancode 174 (0xae)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 165 to scancode 144 (0x90)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 163 to scancode 153 (0x99)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 226 to scancode 237 (0xed)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 155 to scancode 236 (0xec)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 172 to scancode 178 (0xb2)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 216 to scancode 133 (0x85)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 140 to scancode 161 (0xa1)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 174 to scancode 150 (0x96)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 142 to scancode 223 (0xdf)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 138 to scancode 187 (0xbb)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 131 to scancode 136 (0x88)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 182 to scancode 135 (0x87)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 181 to scancode 190 (0xbe)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 134 to scancode 191 (0xbf)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 206 to scancode 192 (0xc0)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 232 to scancode 193 (0xc1)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 159 to scancode 194 (0xc2)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 231 to scancode 195 (0xc3)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 203 to scancode 163 (0xa3)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 234 to scancode 215 (0xd7)

keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode:

keycode 210 to scancode 216 (0xd8)      

```

Qualcuno sa darmi qualche consiglio ?

P.S. Domanda proforma. C'è bisogno di settare qualcosa nel kernel, oltre ai supporti usb, per gestire i tasti speciali ?

Ciao

Klaimath

----------

## mouser

Prova a dare un'occhiata a questo thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539978.html

Parla di come settare i tasti multimediali per l'audio, ma si può facilmente riadattare a qualsiasi tasto  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## noppy

io uso hotkeys

```
*  x11-misc/hotkeys

      Latest version available: 0.5.7.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.5.7.1-r1

      Size of files: 228 kB

      Homepage:      http://ypwong.org/hotkeys/

      Description:   Make use of extra buttons on newer keyboards.

      License:       GPL-2

```

te lo metti all'avvio (nel mio caso di kde per l'utente che uso di solito) hai già dei file di configurazione per un po' di tastiere multimediali ma se la tua non c'e' prendi un file che si avvicina e ti fai le modifiche del caso (è molto semplice a mio avviso) carichi la mappa personalizzata e il gioco è fatto (io lo uso per un notebook Dell D620)

----------

## 102376

hai guardato in /var/log/acpi qualcosa del genere???

premi un tasto e vedi se in quel log c'è qualcosa

----------

## klaimath

x Mouser

Si avevo letto il tuo post ma niente da fare non riesco a rilevare nessun codice.

x Noppy 

Uso hotkeys anche io e la mia tastiera è supportata ma non funziona ugualmente 

x Zocram 

Non ho nessun supporto acpi installato quindi neanche il log; non penso serva per controllare la tastiera di un desktop

Cya a tutti

----------

## noppy

l'ACPI è vitale anche su un desktop a mio avviso

----------

## klaimath

 *noppy wrote:*   

> l'ACPI è vitale anche su un desktop a mio avviso

 

Installato e ricompilato il kernel ma non è cambiato niente  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

>  *noppy wrote:*   l'ACPI è vitale anche su un desktop a mio avviso 
> 
> Installato e ricompilato il kernel ma non è cambiato niente 

 

hai anche emerso acpid?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Uso hotkeys anche io e la mia tastiera è supportata ma non funziona ugualmente

 Puoi sempre scrivere un file per la tastiera che usi che sia funzionante. In tutti i pc che ho installato, non c'era una sola volta un file corretto per la tastiera che utilizzavo. La descrizione dei tasti è molto semplice, è un file pseudo-XML. Le keycodes le trovi con xev.

Ciao.

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*    *noppy wrote:*   l'ACPI è vitale anche su un desktop a mio avviso 
> 
> Installato e ricompilato il kernel ma non è cambiato niente  
> 
> hai anche emerso acpid?

 

emerso, avviato e messo negli script di avvio  :Sad: 

----------

## klaimath

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Uso hotkeys anche io e la mia tastiera è supportata ma non funziona ugualmente Puoi sempre scrivere un file per la tastiera che usi che sia funzionante. In tutti i pc che ho installato, non c'era una sola volta un file corretto per la tastiera che utilizzavo. La descrizione dei tasti è molto semplice, è un file pseudo-XML. Le keycodes le trovi con xev.
> 
> Ciao.

 

Il problema è proprio questo. Di programmi che trovano i keycodes ne ho usati una dozzina ma nessuno funziona.

Ad esempio con xev se premo il tasto corrispondente a "Documenti" non mi torna nessun codice.

Ciao

----------

## GABBO

ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo utente abbastanza inesperto di gentoo, stavo installando delle "rifiniture" per la mia gentoo, quando a un certo punto mi viene in mente dei tasti multimediali della mia tastiera Logitech Cordless Desktop EX110, e mi sono detto: perchè non usarli???

Sicchè cercando ho trovato che un programma valido sarebbe keytouch ma durante l'installazione mi da questo errore:

```

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for inotify_init... no

configure: error: No inotify syscalls in libc found - cannot enable inotify support

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.3-r1/work/gnome-menus-2.18.3/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   70:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   66:  Called econf '--enable-inotify' '--disable-debug' '--enable-python'

 *       ebuild.sh, line  632:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.3-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   70:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   66:  Called econf '--enable-inotify' '--disable-debug' '--enable-python'

 *       ebuild.sh, line  632:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Potete aiutarmi??   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

penso tu debba aggiungere il supporto ad inotify nel kernel.

----------

## GABBO

non so cosa sia.....

c'entra qualcosa questo??

```

gabriele@Gabbo ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

```

e in menuconfig:

```

[*] Inotify file change notification support

[*] Inotify support for userspace

```

sono proprio alle primissime armi......

----------

## GABBO

ehmmm

nessuno mi può dare una mano?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## magowiz

 *GABBO wrote:*   

> ehmmm
> 
> nessuno mi può dare una mano?  

 

credo ti servano :

```

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

```

abilitati nel kernel

----------

## GABBO

ho controllato, ma nel kernel è già cosi...

----------

## magowiz

 *GABBO wrote:*   

> ho controllato, ma nel kernel è già cosi...

 

allora probabilmente dovresti abilitare globalmente la use flag inotify e dare un bel 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

----------

